# Chandler...Team USA..



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Team USA has received a new commitment from Tyson. I don't know how I feel about this. I just want all Hornets healthy for next season. I'm kind of relieved that Paul will not be playing for them this summer.

_...."We're not looking for offense," Colangelo said. "We're looking for rebounding, block shots, run the floor, someone that can pass a little bit.That's why there are certain players that fit that mold and others that don't. We have a lot of offensive players. Last time I checked there is still one ball." 

Because of injuries or personal reasons, Gilbert Arenas, Bruce Bowen, Antawn Jamison, Joe Johnson, Brad Miller, Adam Morrison, Lamar Odom, Chris Paul, Paul Pierce and Dwyane Wade aren't expected to play for Team USA this summer. 

Colangelo, however, said he has received new commitments from Jason Kidd, Carlos Boozer, Deron Williams, *Tyson Chandler* and Mike Miller as well as collegians Greg Oden and Kevin Durant. Colangelo said he expects Anthony, Chauncey Billups, Kobe Bryant and LeBron James to play, too. _


Article


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Deron Williams is a good replacement for Chris Paul for this summer. I also like Chandler on the team. He gives them exactly what they need most with so many stars on board.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Deron Williams is a good replacement for Chris Paul for this summer. I also like Chandler on the team. He gives them exactly what they need most with so many stars on board.


I'm just wary of players coming back to their teams worn out and the risk of injuries being higher from playing ball all summer. We need him healthy in New Orleans next season. I have hopes for him improving on the nice season he just had.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i never remmebred paul pierce being invited


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Don't worry about him being worn out. Dwight Howard will play most of the minutes anyways, he'll just be playing limited quality minutes. This is a pretty good addition to the team, imo.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Cool article on Tyson being on Team USA. I'd kind of rather he didn't play but it's cool that he's been considered.



_One year ago, Tyson Chandler was seven feet of disappointment, potential passing him by like a zooming point guard. Could he have ever believed that one year later he would be on Team USA? 

"I honestly couldn't," Chandler said Wednesday. 

In one season with the Hornets, a rejuvenated Chandler become one of the NBA's better centers, a looming defense presence with offensive domination he last had in high school. His reward was an invitation to join the Team USA training this July, with a chance to make the roster for the FIBA Americas Championship from Aug. 22 -Sept. 2. 

"This is something I dreamed about as a kid and a young athlete," said Chandler, 24. "It's the ultimate goal. And to even be invited is a tremendous honor." 

Chandler will join 17 others previously named to the team, as well as seven other newcomers, notably New Jersey Nets guard Jason Kidd and potential top NBA draft picks Greg Oden and Kevin Durant. 

Seven other players won't participate this summer, notably Hornets point guard Chris Paul, who is resting his foot following surgery. 

"Chris did a good job for us last summer," said Team USA Coach Mike Krzyzewski, who will lead the team though the 2008 Olympics. "You look at all the changes that occurred in one year, we can anticipate that there will be similar changes for next year. He's in the mix, Chris Paul is definitely in the mix." 

Chandler's first season for the Hornets was his best season in the NBA. Despite a slow start offensively, Chandler still nearly averaged a double-double with 9.5 points per game and 12.4 rebounds. The latter was second-best in the NBA. He also shot 62.4 percent from the field, which would have led the NBA except he missed the minimum requirement of field goals made by eight. _

Article


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Chris Sheridan seems to think Chandler will get the nod for the 12th spot on the Team USA roster...

*10. So who's the early favorite to get spot No. 12?*

_I give the nod to Chandler, because I've spoken a lot with Colangelo about his concerns over where the team may be weak, and I know he wants an extra line of defense and a shot-blocking presence near the basket. But if Brand and/or Bosh falls out of the picture, I can see Chandler getting the 11th spot and the 12th spot going to an additional shooter, either Johnson, Miller or Redd. _

Link

Also, SI.com has Tyson listed as a player on the "verge of stardom"...

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/multimedia/photo_gallery/0708/nba.verge.stardom/content.7.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Collison has been added and Hinrich, Battier, and Oden have withdrawn.

Link


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's a little Team USA Q & A for Tyson...

_Last spring, the New Orleans Hornets' Tyson Chandler learned that he had been added to the 2007-08 USA Basketball Men's Senior National Team. Honored to have the opportunity to don his first USA Basketball uniform, the significance of the invite was not lost on the *26-year-old* from Compton, Calif. When he was nine Chandler watched the Dream Team decimate its competition. Eight years later as a junior in high school, he followed current USA teammate Jason Kidd and the 2000 Olympic Team as they made winning a gold medal look like a lot of fun._

_Chandler has also seen the USA Basketball men's program slide from perennial gold medal favorite to a team that lost its first Olympic game since NBA players took the international arena by storm. However, he says he's genuinely proud that some of the guys he's currently playing alongside did a great job of restoring the luster to this storied program last summer. Chandler is excited for the opportunity to help USA Basketball continue on its climb to the top of the podium._

_USABasketball.com sat down with Chandler following the squad's third practice in Las Vegas to talk to him about a few things, including how he feels about his current USA teammates, why they're meshing so well and what it's like being on the same team again with former Dominguez High School teammate Tayshaun Prince. _

Link

Tyson's not even 25 yet.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson made the roster. Collison, Durant cut.

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/olybb/news/story?id=2983911


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Game #1

10mins, 0pts, 4rbs, 2blks, 1to


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Game #2 vs. Virgin Islands

10minutes, 6pts, 5rebs, 1blk, 1to

Official Boxscore


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

> It would be great if Brazil and the US meet up in the final of this thing and we could hype it up as this big Tyson vs. Marcus showdown and then neither of them gets to play and we'd be all disappointed and stuff.
> 
> Yeah, let's hope that happens.


link


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson is playing very limited minutes and I can't say I'm totally disappointed. Bill Walton mentioned his limited minutes and says Tyson can't really get into the rhythm because you can't expect him to sit on the bench for 2 hrs and then come in and be able to play the way he wants. I agree with this. I'm just glad he's getting the International ball experience. The less time on the floor, the less risk of getting injured.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson against Puerto Rico.............. 4pts, 8rebs, 4blks, 1stl, 10minutes.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

hard rotation for Tyson to crack but I think he's looked pretty good thus far. He has definitely made the smaller international post players look out-matched. I think he'll help Team USA when the competition ramps up...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Chandler's rise is easy to see now*

_You're waiting for Tyson Chandler to gloat, to refer to his critics and detractors and relish the opportunity to tell them where they can stick the harsh words that draped their assessments of his NBA career. 

But he won't, as much as he has earned the right, as much as no one would begrudge him the counterpunch. Because, goodness knows, he's been punched hard and often enough that it would've been understandable if he'd chosen to stay down, rather than get up and risk more punishment. 

But he won't -- which, actually, is a good thing for a certain columnist. _

_That doesn't make his rise as a Hornet, for which the word "meteoric" hardly does justice, any less impressive to us or satisfying to him. 

A little more than 13 months ago, Chandler was a throwaway for the Chicago Bulls, who happily traded him to the Hornets in exchange for veteran forward P.J. Brown and guard J.R. Smith. In five non-remarkable seasons with the Bulls, Chandler, the No. 2 overall pick in 2001, didn't average more than 9.2 points, 9.7 rebounds or 1.76 blocks per game. 

Today, he's one of the 12 members of Team USA, playing with Kobe Bryant and LeBron James in the FIBA Americas Tournament in Las Vegas. The tournament is one of five Olympic qualifying zone tournaments and will determine the two men's teams from the Americas zone that will qualify for the 2008 Olympic Games in Beijing. 

"I try not to look at it like vindication," Chandler said. "I'm just blessed. But I'm very proud of my accomplishments." 

He should be. _

Link

I hope Chandler keeps progressing.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

8 rebounds in 10 minutes is nothing to sniff about...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's a little Tyson Team USA mix...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JJ-C8Ec4k4


----------

